# Boatright Pics!!!



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

I bought this boatright from a 2cooler, painted it and repowered it. It still needs some work, but its coming along fine:texasflag!!


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

That looks awsome. What kind of speeds are you getting with the Verado?


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

SWEET! Thanks for sharing. I want a ride now.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Looks like you will have plenty of power! What size boat is that?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice rig! I bet that thing will scoooot!


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Its a 22x78. I'm at 56 on gps, but I think I can hit over 60 after a different prop. The Verado is great, quiet, and fuel efficient! It will go pretty shallow also! That was a concern with a heavy motor like that! Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That is one fine fishing machine you have there - congrats!


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thats kick *****, nice one


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Did you do the painting yourself ?


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

I sanded and removed everything myself. I had a friend paint it for me, using his sprayer and equipment.


----------



## LMC Marine Service (Sep 25, 2009)

sweet boatright!!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

cool sled. pretty dang fast. didnt know they could hit those kinda speeds.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

If I were you, Id try a Merc Rev 4 on that boat. I think it would be absoultly perfect. What size prop do you have on right now? What RPM are you hitting? Loaded or light weight with those numbers? That is a sweet boat for sure.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Chris...I have a 4 blade 19 pitch on it now. The hole shot is amazing! It had a full tank with me and another guy in the boat. It was hitting 6100 rpm and not moving off of that. I still had alot of trim left on the motor and jackplate. I'm not really looking for speed....but its nice to have if I need it!


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

oldriver88 said:


> Chris...I have a 4 blade 19 pitch on it now. The hole shot is amazing! It had a full tank with me and another guy in the boat. It was hitting 6100 rpm and not moving off of that. I still had alot of trim left on the motor and jackplate. I'm not really looking for speed....but its nice to have if I need it!


 
If you think your hole shot is good with that prop try a Rev 4. Mercury makes a hell of a prop. Best out there IMO. The Rev 4 is my favorite when it comes to an all around great flats prop. They are great out of the hole and they have an awesome top end. And unlike a lot of other props it still has plenty of mid-range power. If you were hitting 6100 and not even trimmed out all the way out, you might want to look at a 21. When we switched our old four blade prop for a Rev 4. We noticed better whole shot, better top end, better midrange power, and we were burning much less fuel. Mercury has a "Slip calculator" on their web site, and when you punch in a couple numbers it will give you your "slip factor". If you can get your slip factor down, you will notice a huge savings in fuel along with your hole shot, midrange and top end.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Thx for the tips! Ill look on Mercurys website for that calculator.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

That is one sweet ride! Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## pramfam88 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice rig


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Good deal. Here is the link to the calculator... http://www.mercuryracing.com/propellers/propslipcalculator.php 
If you end up with that Rev 4 post up how it preforms. Good Luck!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

56 mph in a flat bottom? First thing that comes to my mind is....prepare for take off! NICE boat.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Man thats a nice looking boat.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

a boat like that is just what i have been wanting, but my money is funny


----------



## FlatRock Construction (Mar 31, 2012)

Second pic looks like a fAmilar place! Sweet rig!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3yo23s
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

OffshoreChris said:


> If you think your hole shot is good with that prop try a Rev 4. Mercury makes a hell of a prop. Best out there IMO. The Rev 4 is my favorite when it comes to an all around great flats prop. They are great out of the hole and they have an awesome top end. And unlike a lot of other props it still has plenty of mid-range power. If you were hitting 6100 and not even trimmed out all the way out, you might want to look at a 21. When we switched our old four blade prop for a Rev 4. We noticed better whole shot, better top end, better midrange power, and we were burning much less fuel. Mercury has a "Slip calculator" on their web site, and when you punch in a couple numbers it will give you your "slip factor". If you can get your slip factor down, you will notice a huge savings in fuel along with your hole shot, midrange and top end.


Do you have any reverse with that prop?

I'm running a Powertech CFS4 right now and love the hole shot and shallow running but I get ZERO reverse out of it which make docking interesting sometimes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

bboswell said:


> Do you have any reverse with that prop?
> 
> I'm running a Powertech CFS4 right now and love the hole shot and shallow running but I get ZERO reverse out of it which make docking interesting sometimes.


Those drag blades have no reverse, I have a coastal flats prop and it's an amazing prop for pure shallow water abuse but it doesn't have good top end or reverse. The rev 4 has good reverse and a good top end and is not nearly as thick as the CFS4. I can get on plane with the boat sitting on the bottom with that powertech prop. Pretty fun to watch.


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Those drag blades have no reverse, I have a coastal flats prop and it's an amazing prop for pure shallow water abuse but it doesn't have good top end or reverse. The rev 4 has good reverse and a good top end and is not nearly as thick as the CFS4. I can get on plane with the boat sitting on the bottom with that powertech prop. Pretty fun to watch.


Would I run same pitch etc on Rev 4 as CF?

Sorry to highjack, I had the chance to put a 175 Verado on my 19x72 Boatright and passed due to weight, your making me regret passing that deal!


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

That's a BEAST!!!!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Awesome rig, aren't you missing a leaning post back there? Better hang on and wear the kill switch!! >>envy for sure!<<


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

I looks bad to the bone!


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

I left the leaning post out until I put the new Safefloor in. Now that the floor is done, I'm gonna get the leaning post powercoated black and install a storage bin underneath the cushion. I'll be giving Jody a call at Millenium Marine soon! Have to get the money right to get the finishing touches on it!!! Pic to come.....


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

That's one fine sled


----------



## richmanmag (May 9, 2012)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## 2 b or not to b (May 26, 2009)

Really nice looking sled. What made you decide to go with Mercury? Weight, fuel effeciency, or looks? Keep us updated as you restore this fine sled.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Safefloor*

Here are a few pics of the safefloor. I am VERY pleased with the job Brandon and the guys at Safefloor did for me!!!

I am not please with the hatches I purchased. They are flimsy and bow when stepped on. If anyone knows of a higher quality hatch, please let me know.

As for the Verado, I love it!! It was on another project boat that I had and I put it on the Boatright. It is heavy, but not too heavy for this boat. I'm impressed with the fuel economy and performance. It goes as shallow as I need it to, and has the horsepower to get me out when I go too shallow...lol!!!

Now I need to finish the leaning post and add electronics.

Thanks for all the compliments!!!


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

lookin good.... how shallow can you run in it?


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

oldriver88 said:


> Here are a few pics of the safefloor. I am VERY pleased with the job Brandon and the guys at Safefloor did for me!!!
> 
> I am not please with the hatches I purchased. They are flimsy and bow when stepped on. If anyone knows of a higher quality hatch, please let me know.
> 
> ...


If I can remember, tomorrow I'll find out the hatches I've got. Heavy duty OEM from Boatright. Replaced them last year after ten years with the same.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

How shallow can you get the 20'-22' Boatright? Sweet rigs for sure.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

oldriver88 said:


> Its a 22x78. I'm at 56 on gps, but I think I can hit over 60 after a different prop. The Verado is great, quiet, and fuel efficient! It will go pretty shallow also! That was a concern with a heavy motor like that! Thanks for the compliments!


Holy sh** that's fast!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

This boat keeps getting better and better. Well done, bud!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice rig

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## tx_catfish (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm also curious about the true draft of these boats. Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

They are heavy boats and draft a good amount about double the weight of other hulls do to the flooring in them.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

The rib that runs down the side of the boat is at 10 inches so the boat in this thread looks to draft at around 9 inches.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice boat!


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

Sweet. I had the 14' Boatright. Had it on a couple reefs. Drafts about 7 to ten but is heavier than a mother trucker.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Awesome boat man! If I had a little more cash I would have gotten one of those! Best specialty built boat on the market IMO.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

It drafts about 9" and runs shallow enough for me!!!! Lol! I'd say I have had it moving in less than a foot of water and gumbo mud.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Very nice, looks like a fish catching machine!


----------



## PicoPop (Dec 2, 2004)

*boatright*

did you have any problems with electrolysis? If so did you have it fixed and who did the welding?


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

While we had it up in the air to paint it, I did notice some spots that electroysis had occured....but it wasn't bad enough to cause any problems. I installed those plastic strips along my bunk boards and a perko switch to hopefully resolve the electrolysis problems.



PicoPop said:


> did you have any problems with electrolysis? If so did you have it fixed and who did the welding?


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

We tore one up in October and now its big brother is finished. Davids new boat is on the right 2478 *Boatright* with 250 SHO. This is one fine jon boat. 
Attached Images


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

You will love the TRP/SHO combination.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

The boat looks awesome. You have got it looking like a new boat. You bought the boat from my neighbor. Neighbor and I have put a lot of reds and trout into that boat. We used to run to Cedar Bayou.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Boat*

Thank you!!! I hope all is well with yall! I enjoyed hearing the stories about the past of this boat. :texasflag



Txredfish said:


> The boat looks awesome. You have got it looking like a new boat. You bought the boat from my neighbor. Neighbor and I have put a lot of reds and trout into that boat. We used to run to Cedar Bayou.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay, that did it, after this years fall fishing I am going to have to redo my 18 x 72. That is a fine looking boat. My fishin hat goes off to ya. You did a great job. I was thinking about sanding it myself too. Rebuilt and used a Makita with a wire wheel and painted my trailer but never did a boat. Did you hand sand or use a sander/wire wheel?


----------



## Bloodstain (Nov 20, 2009)

Aren't you glad i talked you into to going down there and getting it.. Couldn't pass up a deal like that.. HELL of a boat and love ridding around in it.. It's going to look even sweeter when you get the leaning post set up on how you want it!!!! It's a party barge for sure.. Nice fish you caught the other day too


----------



## wcbillcollector (May 16, 2013)

That's freaking awesome! I bet you can pile the decoys in that sucker. 

T


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Boat*

Chuck Harmon (Empire Boats) hands sands all his boats, but I was lazy and used a buffing/wire wheel. I tried not to be too rough with it because you would be able to see the swirl marks in the aluminum after the paint is applied.

Thx!!



Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Okay, that did it, after this years fall fishing I am going to have to redo my 18 x 72. That is a fine looking boat. My fishin hat goes off to ya. You did a great job. I was thinking about sanding it myself too. Rebuilt and used a Makita with a wire wheel and painted my trailer but never did a boat. Did you hand sand or use a sander/wire wheel?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Man thats a nice looking boat & crew!


----------



## 151pecan (Dec 26, 2007)

you can't wear a BoatRight boat out!!!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*my Boatright...*

Getting close....going to be a killing machine...Yam 4stroke 90 will push her around...


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I've contacted them, or tried to, several times via phone and email and no response. I actually want to get a quote on a 16' scooter and had some spec questions since they don't post any specs. Frustrated. Oh well.


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

Call them 281-992-4554


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Boatright is the most beautiful boats I have ever seen! The guy we naught our house from has on and has offered to take me out when ever he goes! I can't wait such an awesome boat!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

